# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  U-Ü Harfleriyle Başlayan Türkçe İsimler

## veli

Ubaca 
Uçarkam 
Udar 
Udgurmuş 
Udmuş 
Udun 
Udur 
Ugan 
Uganverdi 
Ugraç 
Uğrak 
Uğur* 
Ukuş 
Ulaş 
Uldız* 
Ulu 
Uluç 
Uluçum 
Uluğ 
Uluğerkin 
Uluğışbara 
Uluğkeyken 
Uluğşat 
Uluğtarkan 
Uluğtürk 
Ulun* 
Uma 
Umar 
Umuçu 
Umunç* 
Umur 
Umut* 
Unagan 
Uragan 
Ural 
Urbeğ 
Urga 
Uruğ 
Urul 
Urungu 
Urungukülük 
Urungukülüktok 
Urunguşat 
Urungutudun 
Uruoğlan 
Uruş 
Uruz 
Usına 
Usuk 
Usun 
Usuna 
Uşun 
Uşunkoca 
Utar 
Utsangun  
Utuş 
Utuz 
Uygur 
Uz 
Uzamış 
Uzçur 
Uzluk 
Ü 
Üçoğul 
Üçok 
Üçün 
Üçünkülüg 
Ülügbulmuş 
Ülügdü 
Ülegür 
Ülgen 
Ülkü* 
Ülkücü* 
Ülkülü* 
Ülker* 
Ürün* 
Ürüng* 
Ürüngkaş* 
Ürüngkuş 
Üregir 
Üstün* 
Üşe 
Üyründü*

----------

